# Bicep Pic!



## British Bulldog (Dec 17, 2009)

what do you think? (from what you can make out of it mates, lol)


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks pretty good but hard to tell from that angle, how about a standard bicep pose.


----------



## British Bulldog (Dec 17, 2009)

skellan said:


> Looks pretty good but hard to tell from that angle, how about a standard bicep pose.


hey skellan, thanks for the comment... right now i cant, but i will have to get one up...any thoughts from this pic though? 18+" when flexed...stats:

25

5'8"

215

bf% = 15+


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats bigger then it looks, like I say its really hard to tell the depth from that shot but looking good all the same,

Good stats also


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Dude,

WTF is up with you and "this" pic...... It's completely a sh*t pic to make any real judgement..

Didnt you post the same pic here:

http://www.afboard.com/forum/member-pictures/36200-pic-my-arm.html


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Why not put a Hamstring picture up ? FFS


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Dude,
> 
> WTF is up with you and "this" pic...... It's completely a sh*t pic to make any real judgement..
> 
> ...


Back off...The dudes only posted twice on this board and your jumping on him from something from another board...


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> Back off...The dudes only posted twice on this board and your jumping on him from something from another board...


True but on one board he's 23 and on here he's 25!!


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

pea head said:


> Why not put a Hamstring picture up ? FFS


What's wrong with someone putting up a picture of their chosen muscle is the members picture section?

He's asked for constructive criticism so if you're not going to give him that then????

I know why you say these things but not everyone trains for the same reason, and this bored is full of different kinds of people, all on here for different reasons.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Peter V said:


> What's wrong with someone putting up a picture of their chosen muscle is the members picture section?
> 
> He's asked for constructive criticism so if you're not going to give him that then????


I agree...some you really know how to make someone feel welcome......

Anyway, as for the OP, i'd throw in some hammer curls dude to try and stretch your biceps...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Lean biceps there Sizar :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> Lean biceps there Sizar :thumbup1:


Thanks mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

See avi. 

Was a couple of months back so need to update soon though...


----------



## British Bulldog (Dec 17, 2009)

yes i did put this pic on several other boards. im not denying that at all.....and as far as 'this' pic, its all i have. i have gotten mixed reviews on some places so i figured id throw it up here

yes, i know i have "short biceps". i do hammer curls all the time. its just genetics i think


----------



## British Bulldog (Dec 17, 2009)

sizar, good arms bro. look like you have some nice definition there


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Hold up a minute cup cakes...

The guy is welcome on the board...my sense of humour is dry.FFS.

Its always a bicep shot,that was the jest of it...nothing to do with the OP.

Come off your 5mg dbol boys if you are going get uptight. 

Ps...Bulldog welcome aboard


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

British Bulldog said:


> yes i did put this pic on several other boards. im not denying that at all.....and as far as 'this' pic, its all i have. i have gotten mixed reviews on some places so i figured id throw it up here
> 
> yes, i know i have "short biceps". i do hammer curls all the time. its just genetics i think


very much genetic, i have the same 'problem'. all we can do is make them bigger, which is pretty hard to do as short biceps are usually strong as hell. if you have 18" arms, you have pretty massive arms already. congrats, i'll gladly take them off your hands if you dont want them.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

is it only me that thinks that bicep looks torn?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you have short biceps doesn't that mean you're just not extending your arm far enough?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

British Bulldog said:


> what do you think? (from what you can make out of it mates, lol)


 Streatch ur biceps while curling and don't cut off range of motion, it will make your biceps heads longer and willl give it fuller look.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

British Bulldog said:


> sizar, good arms bro. look like you have some nice definition there


thanks mate.. i love the lean look man but now i want more size need to sacrifice the dry look.. not sure if iit's worth it tho lol


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Smitch said:


> If you have short biceps doesn't that mean you're just not extending your arm far enough?


No it's genetic or the result of an injury. It's due to the location of the insertion point.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Kinda funny pic to post??

It also looks like its been torn,by the way, is that 18 internet inches


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Do Preacher curls as your main bicep exercise for the next few months mate - concentrate on the initial 50% of the movement - that will help lengthen the bicep


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Kinda funny pic to post??
> 
> It also looks like its been torn,by the way, is that 18 internet inches


haha agreed, so 18 internet inches = roughly 15 real life inches ?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

johnnyreid said:


> haha agreed, so 18 internet inches = roughly 15 real life inches ?


Thats sounds about right going by my 8 inch c0ck


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

pea head said:


> Hold up a minute cup cakes...
> 
> The guy is welcome on the board...my sense of humour is dry.FFS.
> 
> ...


Pmsl :lol: :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

No way 18" biceps but look pretty good to be fair.

Wonder what the rest of the body looks like though


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Why are you hiding behind a door??


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Sizar...looking good mate, (especially the tatt - you must be pleased with how that looks!)

Bulldog - Welcome.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

why are you hiding behind a door?

Nice bicep sizar


----------



## 2005neillife (Feb 26, 2007)

He's not hiding behind a door!

He's just coimng out of the closet! :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> Streatch ur biceps while curling and don't cut off range of motion, it will make your biceps heads longer and willl give it fuller look.


You can't make your biceps head longer without surgery mate, sorry.

Hard to give any constructive criticism from that shot, looks chunky enough tho.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Well peeps, all least someone welcomed him with a bit of complimenting and constructive criticism but then again I`m super nice and not on Dbol

:innocent:in with anger out with love:innocent:

LOL:tongue:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

fvckingel that is amazing, really inspiring photo


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

PMSL!!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

KRS said:


> No it's genetic or the result of an injury. It's due to the location of the insertion point.


 full range of motion and streatching exercises will make it better even if it's genetics.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

2005neillife said:


> He's not hiding behind a door!
> 
> He's just coimng out of the closet! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> full range of motion and streatching exercises will make it better even if it's genetics.


Please elaborate.

How can the attachement points move (this is what determines the length of a muscle)?

You are wrong mate, think about it, logically.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> Why not put a Hamstring picture up ? FFS


Why not lead by example cup cake :whistling:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Is it just me or has there been a recent frenzy on Steven Seagal film viewing?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

skellan said:


> Is it just me or has there been a recent frenzy on Steven Seagal film viewing?


hahaha rybak!


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Calaway....Gunners Mate....See those! We still got shells for those!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Jem said:


> Why not lead by example cup cake :whistling:


Hmm i would but you can see cellulite in the off season :laugh:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Please elaborate.
> 
> How can the attachement points move (this is what determines the length of a muscle)?
> 
> You are wrong mate, think about it, logically.


So u are sayin that muscle stretching training is bull$hit?

Does ppl get born with different muscle attachment points? like someones biceps is attached 2cm above another guy?

How can stretching flyes increase your chest dimensions then?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pea head said:


> Hmm i would but you can see cellulite in the off season :laugh:


party pooper


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

I actually read this whole thread, i must have not been breathing during my work out and lost a **** load of brain cells or else i would have stopped after the first post!


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

:confused1:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Con said:


> I actually read this whole thread, i must have not been breathing during my work out and lost a **** load of brain cells or else i would have stopped after the first post!


 Don't keep ur phone during workout that's a bad idea


----------

